# Good Afternoon



## chris-mac (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm from Lincolnshire in the UK. I enjoy writing and reading the horror genre more than anything else really. Big fan of the usual suspects Stephen King, James Herbert, M R James, and I'm a huge fan of Dennis Wheatley's work. This looks like a superb and busy forum. Look forward to reading and discussing with you. :grin:


----------



## Violets (Jun 21, 2013)

Hello, I'm from the UK too! Snap!


----------



## chris-mac (Jun 21, 2013)

Violets said:


> Hello, I'm from the UK too! Snap!



Hi Violets. Thanks for the welcome.:-D


----------



## Jeko (Jun 21, 2013)

The UK rules!

Welcome to WF, chris-mac. I've recently gotten bored of horror (it's mostly the same nowadays), so maybe you could rekindle my fire!


----------



## chris-mac (Jun 21, 2013)

Cadence said:


> The UK rules!
> 
> Welcome to WF, chris-mac. I've recently gotten bored of horror (it's mostly the same nowadays), so maybe you could rekindle my fire!



Thank you Cadence. I've written a number of short horror and ghost stories as I'm a big fan of the short story as well as novels. Obviously can't post any of my stuff up yet as I haven't complied with the number of posts nor as of yet commented or critiqued on any of the good people's work here---such a lot to read and I'm just delighted I found this place. I strongly believe the traditional ghost story will make a strong comeback in the next few years. Perhaps never quite as big as horror mind. We shall see.


----------



## Travers (Jun 21, 2013)

Welcome to WF, Chris.

I'm a big fan of those usual suspects too, and horror in general. I recently read _Heart-Shaped Box_ by Joe Hill (who I later found out, to my delight, is Stephen King's son) which was pretty good, well worth a look if you're a horror fan. Look forward to reading some of your short stories, I love a good scare!


----------



## chris-mac (Jun 21, 2013)

Thank you Travers. Will have to look that recommendation up. Always loved the horror/supernatural genre in literature and indeed films.


----------



## Ariel (Jun 21, 2013)

Welcome to the forums, Chris-mac.  I'm personally very picky about the horror I'll read.  I have nightmares and can easily spook myself so I keep it to a minimum.  However, I love writing horror when the mood strikes.  Hope to see some of your works.  Maybe, if I'm brave enough, I'll dare to read some.


----------



## chris-mac (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks very much amsawtell. I can spook myself sometimes. :-o


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 22, 2013)

Howdy!  So what kind of horror do you like?  Supernatural?  Gore?  Psychological?  Do you like Hitchcock films?  How about Orson Wells?  There seem to bit quite a lot of forum memebers from the UK so you should feel right at home.  Once again welcome to the forum, and hopefully you'll enjoy your stay!


----------



## Gumby (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi Chris, welcome.  I like my horror, too. Mostly Dean Koontz.


----------



## chris-mac (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi Lewdog, I tend to enjoy the more 'spooky' stuff now as opposed to reams of splatter and gore type fiction. Recently rediscovered an old paperback I haven't read for many years, The Ghosts Of The Norfolk Broads, which is an excellent compendium of rip roaring ghost stories set in a very spooky corner of England.


----------



## chris-mac (Jun 24, 2013)

Gumby said:


> Hi Chris, welcome.  I like my horror, too. Mostly Dean Koontz.



Thanks Gumby, big Koontz fan here too.


----------



## Trilby (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi  Chris, welcome aboard! I'm not into horror, it gives me nightmares. At one time I was an Archie Andrews fan though! :wink:


----------

